# Corner covers/gaurd



## Edanaid (May 3, 2012)

Greetings all,

I am not much of a DIY person, so I am posting here for some ideas. 

I have a 10 gallon tank on my kitchen counter and would like to cover the aquariums corners with some sort of corner that looks like or is stainless steel to match the appliances.

Any ideas appreciated,

Thanks :idea:


----------



## rjordan390 (Feb 18, 2012)

Try Lowe's or Home Depot. I believe I saw aluminum angle. I don't know about stainless steel.


----------



## lucklein (Oct 10, 2012)

I have also seen a "brushed aluminum" tape at Home Depot. It has the same brushed finish as appliances do.


----------



## Edanaid (May 3, 2012)

Thanks I thought of the angle but just saw the metal or plastic, but you guys inspired me SPRAY PAINT, lol
Spray paint works for everything. I am sure I can find something to match or try the tape.

Thanks :-D


----------

